# Beware of free care hospitals



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

This is the most underhanded thing I ever read in my life. It isn't bad enough that people are afraid
to go to the doctors or a hospital when they need help because of being low income.
This article would probably make these people more sick.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...pc=U531&cvid=669fd19d6bac4c06be23169bbcbd069d


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 25, 2022)

From up here in Canada.........laughing my ass off. Actually I feel pity for Americans who are one major illness away from bankruptcy. I have said many times that the reason why Canadians are so relaxed is......The assurance that we ( all of us ) are covered by our individual Provincial health care programs. Is it perfect ? No,  but it sure is miles better than what most low income Americans have to suffer through. JimB. In Toronto.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 27, 2022)

A friend in Vancouver almost died as their health care system so screwed her up and then made her wait and wait for a year or more for a hernia operation.  Every country seems to have its problems with health care.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2022)

I can only speak for my own experiences with the Ontario health plan (OHIP), which always came through for me and my husband. I've had colonoscopies, he has had a hip replacement. 

Every province has their own health plan. My brother, who lives in B.C. (Vancouver) has no complaints.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)

Liberty said:


> A friend in Vancouver almost died as their health care system so screwed her up and then made her wait and wait for a year or more for a hernia operation.  Every country seems to have its problems with health care.


That is awful what happened to her. Unfortunately, it happens a lot--to a lot of people around here anyway--here in the U.S. but in addition, people have the debt dumped on top of them too. So a choice between: 1) possible medical problems or 2) possible medical problems AND most likely being bankrupted? Clear choice to me.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> This is the most underhanded thing I ever read in my life. It isn't bad enough that people are afraid
> to go to the doctors or a hospital when they need help because of being low income.
> This article would probably make these people more sick.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...pc=U531&cvid=669fd19d6bac4c06be23169bbcbd069d



PreciousDove any chance of reposting that link? It won't open for me. Thnx.


----------



## PreciousDove (Oct 3, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> PreciousDove any chance of reposting that link? It won't open for me. Thnx.


I couldn't find the exact link because I don't  have Edge..
So I did another search that you can choose from any article you wish.

https://www.bricker.com/insights-re...ospitals-could-land-you-in-hot-water…or-worse

https://www.hhs.gov/answers/health-...-find-free-or-low-cost-health-care/index.html

https://pnhp.org/news/let-the-buyer-beware-in-a-free-market-health-care-system/

https://www.fbi.gov/how-we-can-help...ety/common-scams-and-crimes/health-care-fraud

https://money.usnews.com/money/pers...-about-hospital-financial-assistance-policies

https://www.fcc.gov/health-care-scams-tend-spike-during-open-enrollment

Hopefully these will be helpful to someone.


----------

